# I am working!



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

So as most of my friends here know what happened with my job, and then on the 4th My husband lost his job.  So things have been very very stressful for me on what we where going to do. I was sub posted to be getting a very good job that for several weeks seemed like it just wasn't going to happen..


Welll.... I got the job! I am now working 12 hr shifts and making some killer money  I will be able to catch up on everything and be making more money at this one job than me and my husband have ever made with us both working:woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof:


Sooo thats also why I have only been stopping by in the evening lol. In the next couple weeks they are moving me to nights tho, cause I told them that would work better for me and there is always someone who wants off nights


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Glad you got a GOOD paying job, or a job period in this economy. Don't push yourself and get worn out though girl. I know it feels good not to stress out about bills.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

It will be permanent 12 hours shifts. The company runs 24/7 running 2 12 hours shifts, either 4,5 , or 6 days a week. I will be doing 5 days a week  Its good pay to begin with and then with the over time after 8 hours per day it adds up real nice.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Yay. Well I already knew you were working. Your still supposed to log into your messenger though. lol.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

aimee235 said:


> Yay. Well I already knew you were working. Your still supposed to log into your messenger though. lol.


My internet kept going on and off for some reason so the messenger popping back and forth was bugging me lol.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Congrats! I'm so happy for you


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Congrats Holly !!!!


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

Congrats on the new job!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Yay! Congrats, Holly! That is excellent news!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Yay, Holly!! I'm so happy for you!! Glad you got the job!! I was starting to get worried about you!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

wahooo!!! yayayyay for you!!!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

thats awesome i am glad to see things getting better so far.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

So what kind of job is it? Your last job was pretty sweet, so I'm sure this one is even more awesome!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Its a job in a production company that makes and ships boxes such as Pepsi boxes your 12 and 24 packs come in. The boxes that alot of those little frozen dinners come in. The little 4 case boxes that like wine coolers come in, boxes that 6 packs of beer come in. Stuff like that.

Nothin to cool, but all I have to do is check the cases for quality before we ship them  Simple Simple.

WAYYYYY less stressful than my last job and it a company that has no problem giving proper pay to good employees unlike my last job.

The ranch was great to be with the animals, but they are terrible people to work for and do not take proper care of those animals.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

glad to hear your working, its ruff out there thats for sure


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

wheezie said:


> glad to hear your working, its ruff out there thats for sure


OMG I know. I have a supreme Resume and work history with excellent references from everyone I have worked for and I really thought I would never go to work.

Then I was so worried that if I did find something it would be such small pay I would never catch up on my bills.

With just getting Ace and having Stack come back and Xena who I am subposted to be getting I was like OMG I am not going to be able to afford my dogs! I was a couple days away from putting my car up for sale.

Luckly with this job 2 weeks pay catches me up on a months worth of bills, with money to spare.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

man thats sweet, i was pulling a lot of over time for a while and caught up on some bills, still gotta save save save for a house though


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I am save save saving for new kennels lmao. I got to many freakin dogs in this house.


----------



## noodlesgranny (May 31, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Yay, Holly!! I'm so happy for you!! Glad you got the job!! I was starting to get worried about you!


You weren't the only one!! I try to help as much as I can but that's not much. I'm on Social Security. I'm pretty lucky that my bills aren't that high and so when I have extra money I will happily give it to my kids, grandkids and granddogs. I also know how much those dogs mean to Holly. I don't care if its my last dollar, I will happily give it.


----------



## noodlesgranny (May 31, 2010)

american_pit13 said:


> I am save save saving for new kennels lmao. I got to many freakin dogs in this house.


But you love it!!!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

noodlesgranny said:


> I'm pretty lucky that my bills aren't that high and so when I have extra money I will happily give it to my kids, grandkids and granddogs.


Your last dollars keep going to your sons Pepsi problem lmao. That boy has a serious drinkin issue. What we spend on Soda a month is un freakin believable lmao.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

noodlesgranny said:


> You weren't the only one!! I try to help as much as I can but that's not much. I'm on Social Security. I'm pretty lucky that my bills aren't that high and so when I have extra money I will happily give it to my kids, grandkids and granddogs. I also know how much those dogs mean to Holly. I don't care if its my last dollar, I will happily give it.


That's so sweet! What a great family  Holly you are really blessed.


----------



## noodlesgranny (May 31, 2010)

american_pit13 said:


> Your last dollars keep going to your sons Pepsi problem lmao. That boy has a serious drinkin issue. What we spend on Soda a month is un freakin believable lmao.


Tell me about it. I went over to your house earlier and you were gone but I was there because he had called and wanted to know if I had anything to drink. And what does granny do? She goes out in this freakin' triple digit temps to bring some over. I don't know if he told you or not but I brought over the root beer for Fish and I wasn't sure what kind you wanted so I brought over a Pepsi and a Dr. Pepper for you guys to drink.

I'm glad that his drinking problem is soda and not hard liquor. His little brother has decided that he isn't going to drink anymore. They went to Reno for the 4th. Since he was gambling he was getting free drinks. Well he decided to mix beer and hard liquor. He got so sick that his girlfriend was afraid that he had alcohol poisoning. He was sick for two days. Then they went back up to Reno the next weekend for his birthday. He did not drink one drop. :flush: This time no porcelain god.


----------

